# huissier de justice



## tizón

Hola,

Huissier, en una subasta, ¿podría ser notario?

Gracias de antemano....


----------



## Patri84

Exacto, ante notario.

En juicio ya sería ujier claro


----------



## tizón

Muchas gracias por tu confirmacón....


----------



## yserien

En efecto, huissier francés, ujier español. Desde portero a Ministro. Creo que en francés tiene un sentido más amplio. Lo que no veo es la figura de ujnier en un juicio...no aventuro nada.


----------



## Manuel33

Hola Tizon,

En frances un "huissier" puede ser un portero pero en en una subasta, me parece una cosa diferente. Es "un officier ministériel " encargado de conducir una venta y decidir el momento en que la subasta esta acabada. En resumen, determina el precio de venta . En frances, me parece que diriamos "commissaire priseur" o me equivoco.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Patri84

Yo es que conocía huissier para 'ujier' y para 'notario', así como portero como dicen por ahí.

Pero para otra figura tipo 'commissaire priseur' (por cierto Manuel33, ciertamente es un término exacto y estoy de acuerdo) .

Yo creo que subasta tal y como se considera en español no es, pensé que se refería a un sorteo (subasta en este caso = sorteo).
Si fuera una subasta huissier evidentemente no es 'notario', porque notarios en una subasta adjudicando...como que no me lo imagino 


Esperemos a que el que preguntó aclare esta situación ^^


----------



## andaluza

Hola a todos! 

Tengo un problema para traducir los terminos "huissier de justice" y "constat d'huissier"
Se trata de una asociacion que pide a un "huissier de justice" que verifique y haga validas las pruebas que la asociacion encuentra sobre el tema del comercio de piel de gato y perro.

No creo que se utiliza la palabra "ujier", pensé en "notario" y "acta de notario/notarial" pero no sé si realmente es lo mismo.

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## dinube

pues debe decirse ujier

Un  hussier es un ordenanza, un bedel, que trabaja para las instituciones judiciales,( en ningun caso un notario ), que se encarga de entregar documentos oficiales como deshaucios y esas cosas y certificar que el documento ha sido entregado, ( como un cartero o mensajero, pero funcionario del ministerio de justicia ). Creo.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> *L'huissier de justice* participe activement au bon fonctionnement de la justice. Il est chargé de traduire l'autorité d'une décision judiciaire, dont il est le garant de la bonne exécution, en une réalité sociale. Sa double qualité - officier public sous statut de profession libérale - constitue à la fois un gage d'indépendance, de responsabilité et d'efficacité. Les spécificités de sa fonction s'établissent comme suit:



Source.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Según la definición de marcos es *el oficial de justicia*; se habla también de *agente ejecutivo.*


----------



## andaluza

gracias a todos por sus respuestas
creo que en mi contexto el termino mas correcto seria oficial de justicia...

saludos


----------



## pacobabel

hola amigos,

¿me ayudáis a traducir ese término referido a un empleado en una oficina de correos? El tal huissier se encarga de dar fe de la apertura de una carta, que venía con el aviso de "n'ouvrir qu'en présence d'un huissier".

Como el texto es de 1989 (ergo relativamente reciente), tengo la tentación de traducir, simplemente, por "funcionario de correos", que es como los llamamos hoy, al menos en España, sin distinción de categoría. Pero quisiera saber si en el año 1989 el término huissier para un funcionario de correo tenía en Francia algún significado más específico. Otra traducción posible es "bedel", pero no sé si se llama así a los conserges de correos. También conserge sería posible.

Gracias por ese cable,
p.


----------



## lpfr

En este caso es un "oficial de justicia". Es un cargo oficial que consiste a constatar cosas. Cuando quieres hacer constatar algo, para poder utilizarlo en los tribunales, haces venir un "huissier de justice" que redacta un acta de constatación. Esta acta es utilizable en los tribunales. También se los puede utilizar para otras cosas, como constatar que cuando le piden a un alquilino que pague su arriendo, no lo hace.


----------



## Domtom

pacobabel said:


> Otra traducción posible es "bedel", pero no sé si se llama así a los conserges de correos. También conserge sería posible.


 
No, bedel es para la universidad.


----------



## Domtom

lpfr said:


> un "oficial de justicia". Es un cargo oficial que consiste a constatar cosas. Cuando quieres hacer constatar algo, para poder utilizarlo en los tribunales, haces venir un "huissier de justice" que redacta un acta de constatación. Esta acta es utilizable en los tribunales. También se los puede utilizar para otras cosas, como constatar que cuando le piden a un alquilino que pague su arriendo, no lo hace.


 
lpfr nos está hablando de lo que aquí conocemos por notario. Lo digo por lo que él explica y también por lo que veo en el diccionario jurídico y económico de Ferreras y Zonana: huissier de justice = notario.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
El huissier  de justice también se dedica a reclamar el dinero de los impagos y negociar cantidades y plazos, si procede.


----------



## pacobabel

gracias. Sí, creo que és notario.
p.


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> lpfr nos está hablando de lo que aquí conocemos por notario. Lo digo por lo que él explica y también por lo que veo en el diccionario jurídico y económico de Ferreras y Zonana: huissier de justice = notario.


Aquí en Francia  los "notaires" y los "huissier de justicia" son dos profesiones completamente diferentes.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No es un simple notario = "notaire" ya que tiene poder para actuar en casos concretos.
Yo lo traduciría por "agente ejecutivo" o "notario de diligencias"


----------



## Jalisco07

Hola, Poupounette.

Gracias. Ahora estoy en una nueva encrucijada, porque el original francés dice claramente "huissier" y no "avoué", que sería lo que traduciríamos como procurador. Y me parece que tú tienes razón. No sé qué pintaría el ujier aquí.

Gracias. Merci


----------



## poupounette

Hola,

El avoué no es el procurador. El avoué como tal no exist en España, diríamos simplemente abogado, ya que contrariamente al sistema jurídico francés, un abogado capacitado para representar su cliente ante un tribunal de primera instancia podrá también hacerlo ante un tribunal de segunda instancia como la Cour d'appel. El procurador es lo que en Francia se dice Hussier, la persona que se ocupa de todas las notificaciones.

En cuanto a lo de la chambre d'accusation...sigo pensando


----------



## Jalisco07

Poupounette, me has sacado de una verdadera confusión. Debo volver atrás y corregir todos los procuradores y ujieres que he metido en este baile. 
Muchiiiisimas gracias.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Jalisco* y *Poupounette*:

Lamento tener que discrepar, pero según mi diccionario jurídico (1), el _procurador_ en España sería _avoué_ en francés. Pero en algunos países de América, la figura del _procurador_ no se corresponde a la de un _procurador_ en España (en ese caso americano, se traduce por _procureur_).

Saludos a ambos

------

(1) Jacqueline FERRERAS, Gilbert ZONANA: *Dictionnaire Juridique et Économique *E – F F – E *. *La Maison du Dictionnaire, Paris, 2000, 441 páginas. Pág. 179 y 252.


----------



## poupounette

Siento discrepar con tu diccionario jurídico , pero un procurador nunca podría intervenir en juicio en España (sòlo asiste, sobre todo en lo que a la notificación de escritos se refiere), mientras que un avoué tiene esa función principalmente. Además, el procurador interviene desde las primeras notificaciones (aunque como he dicho nunca podría intervenir en una vista), mientras que el avoué sólo puede intervenir anter la Cour d'appel.


----------



## Jalisco07

Bueno, amigos. Ahora ya he cambiado todo según el criterio de Poupounette. Esto es donde decía "avoué" y yo había puesto "procurador", ahora figura "abogado". Donde decía "ujier", dice ahora "procurador".

Como seguimos sin resolver *chambre de mises en accusation*, dejaré estas dos páginas en suspenso hasta que haya una tercera opinión.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Domtom

Hola de nuevo:

No sé, *Popupounette*; *Jalisco* será quien mejor sabrá por cuanto conoce al rabillo el contexto.

En cuanto al _huissier_, si se trata del _huissier de justice_, en español se dice _notario_, según la misma fuente que cité.

[Nota: el _ujier_ es un mero portero (bueno, no tanto, pero...)]

Salud


----------



## GURB

Hola Domtom
Discrepo contigo y con la fuente que citaste en cuanto a la traducción de_ Huissier de justice_. Si pones _notario_ nadie va a entender _huissier_. Antes existía en _notario de diligencias_ cuyo oficio correspondía al de nuestro _huissier_ moderno, pero es una forma anticuada, caída, hace tiempo en desuso, como lo confirma el DRAE.
El moderno *huissier de justice* corresponde a lo que se denomina en español:* oficial de justicia* o* agente ejecutivo* (= "el que practica _la ejecución_ de autos, acuerdos o decretos judiciales").
Sin más


----------



## Jalisco07

Con buenas noticias de Gurb.

Pues sí, pues sí. Es el oficial de justicia. No veía al procurador yendo a domicilio con un auto. El huissier es un funcionario de la justicia, según el TLF y se adapta perfectamente a "oficial de justicia", término que conocía pero que no se ocurrió utilizar en este caso.

Muchas gracias. Merci bien.


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> Hola Domtom
> Discrepo contigo y con la fuente que citaste en cuanto a la traducción de_ Huissier de justice_. Si pones _notario_ nadie va a entender _huissier_. Antes existía en _notario de diligencias_ cuyo oficio correspondía al de nuestro _huissier_ moderno, pero es una forma anticuada, caída, hace tiempo en desuso, como lo confirma el DRAE.
> El moderno *huissier de justice* corresponde a lo que se denomina en español:* oficial de justicia* o* agente ejecutivo* (= "el que practica _la ejecución_ de autos, acuerdos o decretos judiciales").
> Sin más


 
Hola, *Gurb*:

Ciertamente la jerga jurídica evoluciona con el tiempo como lo hace la lengua. No estaba al corriente, así que voy a escribir esto que dices al margen de la página del libro donde lo he visto.

Gracias, *Gurb*.


----------



## victor abellon

En modo alguno es ujier como en español. Es un auxiliar judicial y tiene un estatuto jurídico parecido al que podría tener un "procurador" en España. Hace lo que un agente judicial en España y más cosas, pero no es un funcionario dependiente de un juzgado como un oficial de justicia o un agente judicial.
En Wikipedia lo explican bien.


----------



## tebaucla

Aunque tarde, creo que la traducción correcta a español sería "agente judicial".


----------



## Steph.

Hola,

Yo diría : *un ujier de justicia*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En este sentido, si "huissier" es "oficial de justicia"... ¿qué serían las "vacations d'huissier"? ¿las "diligencias" que éste realiza?

En esta página (http://www.legalworld.be/legalworld/content.aspx?id=12580&LangType=2060), por ejemplo, se habla de las tarifas indexadas "des actes et vacations d’huissier applicables en 2009".

Me interesa la expresión, pues la he visto otras veces sin que me quedara definitivamente claro su significado. (Si no me equivoco, los "huissiers" realizan embargos, y en esta actividad reciben ayuda de parte de comisarios, que cobran por ello interesantes comisiones).

Merci,,,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

El _Guide pratique_ (en su edición de avril 2012) ofrecido por el consulado francés en Alicante es tajante:


> L'huissier de justice en Espagne : tout simplement cette profession n'existe pas


 y explica que para el pago de morosos se tiene que recurrir a empresas privadas, el famoso "cobrador del frac" y otros.
Para los atestados o levantamientos de acta hay que llamar a un notario, pedir un requerimiento, y el notario se desplazará hacia el lugar o domicilio para constatar los hechos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je pense que la figure du "secretario judicial" (España) s'approche fort de celle de notre huissier :
http://www.mjusticia.gob.es/cs/Satellite/es/1215197355992/EPublico/1215326600957/DetallePerfil.html

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Gévy


----------



## galizano

Bonjour 

Après une lecture attentive, cette fonction se rapproche plutôt de celle d'un greffier.


----------



## Pankk

Hola buen día, 

He encontrado en varias traducciones (FR --> ES)  "Huissier de justice" (en el caso de notificaciones de sentencias o fallos). 
En el Merlin aparece: ... oficial auxiliar con remuneración propia titulado y habilitado por la Autoridad pública con competencia... para proceder a actos de notificación, etc.
Y en diferentes textos se encuentran traducciones como: Ujier, agente judicial, oficial de justicia, alguacil, etc. 

¿Podría alguien confirmar si la traducción "Oficial de justicia" es correcto en el caso de notificaciones de sentencias y /o fallos? 

De antemano mil gracias.


----------



## Nanon

Hola:

Cielos, qué complicación.


Pankk said:


> ¿Podría alguien confirmar si la traducción "Oficial de justicia" es correcta en el caso de notificaciones de sentencias y /o fallos?


En primer lugar, las traducciones pueden ser diferentes según el país.
La página de l'Union internationale des huissiers de justice remite a la página de los Procuradores de los Tribunales para España. Atención: de un país a otro, las habilitaciones de los procuradores, huissiers, etc., pueden ser diferentes. Lo que hace un _huissier de justice_ en Francia es, para resumir, _notificar y ejecutar_ las decisiones de los tribunales (p.ej. embargos y lanzamientos) y también hacer algunas mediaciones. Al contrario de los procuradores españoles, no representa a sus clientes ante los juzgados y tribunales, razón por la cual el _procurador _puede no ser el estricto equivalente del _huissier_.

El portal de e-Justicia de la Red europea de justicia usa el término genérico de _*agente judicial*_ en la página sobre ejecuciones en Francia:


> Los agentes judiciales tienen, en principio, el monopolio para proceder a la ejecución forzosa. No obstante, existen dos procedimientos de ejecución que necesitan siempre de una autorización judicial previa:
> 
> el embargo de las remuneraciones, autorizado por el juzgado de lo civil del domicilio del deudor o del tercero embargado (si el deudor viviera en el extranjero o no tuviera domicilio conocido),
> el embargo inmobiliario, que se lleva a cabo ante el juez encargado de la ejecución del lugar donde se encuentre el inmueble.
> Fuente: Portal Europeo de e-Justicia



El oficial de justicia que cuida del orden en los tribunales  es el _huissier audiencier_, que en Francia pertenece a la orden de los _huissiers _pero en España no me parece que ser _procurador, _lo cual incluye representar al cliente, sea compatible con la función de _ujier _o _portero de estrados, _y además nadie tiene el don de ubicuidad .


----------

